# Primus 300W TC Box Mod by KOOPOR



## Alex (22/3/16)

*Primus 300W TC Box Mod by KOOPOR*
*




*

*Quick Overview*
Just when you thought box mods have reached the high wattage peak, think again. Introducing the Primus 300W TC Mod by KOOPOR. That's right, your eyes aren't deceiving you, the Primus boasts a full 300 watt max output. Of course with all that power, you're gonna need a ton of battery life to support this beast of a mod. (3) 18650 batteries *(batteries sold separately)* are required to power the Primus up and are easily accessed via the magnetic battery panel. Also featuring temperature control with various types of wires, not only is this device powerful, it is also versatile. A fully functional menu system allows the user to access important settings within the device and to completely personalize your power settings to suit your unique vaping habits. The large OLED screen and power up/down buttons have been placed on the front face of the unit for easier handling and viewing to avoid those awkward angles when trying to read and adjust the unit. KOOPOR has innovated with a high quality unit giving all other high wattage mods a run for their money.

*Specifications:*


Wattage Range: 1.0W - 300W
Temperature Range: 200°F - 600°F / 100°C - 315°C
Compatible With Ni200, Titanium, & Stainless Steel Wires
Requires (3) 18650 Batteries *(Batteries Sold Separately)*
Magnetic Battery Panel
Spring Loaded Brass 510 Pin
Large OLED Screen
Fully Functional Menu System
Firmware Upgradeable (Via Micro USB Only)
More Information Coming Soon!
*Package Contents:*


1 x Primus 300W TC Mod by KOOPOR
More Information Coming Soon!

source: http://vapenw.com/new-arrival/pre-orders/primus-300w-tc-box-mod-by-koopor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cave Johnson (22/3/16)

I'm interested to see how many of the high wattage vapers out there would actually like to go this high.

140W-160W is enough for me.


----------



## Silent Echo (22/3/16)

Very nice looking mod. 300W is a bit much though.


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/3/16)

Just cause it has the time


----------



## stevie g (22/3/16)

Ugh how gay. This is turning into the cheap speaker wars where they put "1500 watts PMPO" on a 50 watt speaker so more gullible fools buy it think it is better than the "1200 watt PMPO" system.

This is a race to the bottom. There is no logical reason to vape at 300w and I reckon the vast majority of vapes dont go over 40 watts anyway.

There will be guys popping up going "hubbidy bubbidy I vape at 200w all day long. MOAR POWER" though in reality they are a tiny margin of the ecig market place.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (22/3/16)

Sprint said:


> Ugh how gay. This is turning into the cheap speaker wars where they put "1500 watts PMPO" on a 50 watt speaker so more gullible fools buy it think it is better than the "1200 watt PMPO" system.
> 
> This is a race to the bottom. There is no logical reason to vape at 300w and I reckon the vast majority of vapes dont go over 40 watts anyway.
> 
> There will be guys popping up going "hubbidy bubbidy I vape at 200w all day long. MOAR POWER" though in reality they are a tiny margin of the ecig market place.



Remember that chop who vaped on that smoke machine which was supposedly 400w?

We're only 100w away now.

If only time was spent improving the tech not just just throwing more watts at it.



Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (22/3/16)

@n0ugh7_zw at what wattage does the 11.1nominal stop pushing constant power and start pulsing? 

im curious if there are any amp limits or a maximum voltage limits


----------



## Pixstar (22/3/16)

Nice radio

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 4RML (22/3/16)

I own one of the true 200 W candidates and I'm worried to even go 80W are people really enjoying 150 or 200 or 100 coz to show ones self that is possible and cooking your throat starts @50W for me that is . Thick rich clouds @ 170W what and how, do tell ! No offense all I'm only interested!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (22/3/16)

4RML said:


> I own one of the true 200 W candidates and I'm worried to even go 80W are people really enjoying 150 or 200 or 100 coz to show ones self that is possible and cooking your throat starts @50W for me that is . Thick rich clouds @ 170W what and how, do tell ! No offense all I'm only interested!



it all depends on what atty your using.

what is your current setup ?


----------



## Alex (22/3/16)

I'm holding out for the 600w version

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## stevie g (22/3/16)

Pixstar said:


> Nice radio


I thought exactly the same thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (22/3/16)

Wish they'd focus more on getting big power(150/200w) into smaller more convenient to carry mods

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/3/16)

Alex said:


> I'm holding out for the 600w version


Utilizes 6 x 18650s in series. That is a lot of marriages

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## oldtimerZA (22/3/16)

Now if we can just get it to vibrate when you receive a whats app message ...


----------



## Cespian (22/3/16)

Finally that fine line has been created between Vape Devices and Industrial Smoke/Fog machines. 

I think they were trying to make a toaster. It failed, so they fell back and turned it into a Mod.


----------



## Alex (22/3/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Utilizes 6 x 18650s in series. That is a lot of marriages


Guess I'm buggered then, all mine are already divorced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (22/3/16)

That looks awful lol and pointless to have 300W


----------



## 4RML (22/3/16)

Alex said:


> I'm holding out for the 600w version


Your rhythm is a dancer


----------



## 4RML (22/3/16)

Like I saw a twisted messes build 9 wraps of tiny wire Clapton on a sig150 okay sweet 100 W coils


----------



## 4RML (22/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> it all depends on what atty your using.
> 
> what is your current setup ?


I'm a twisted messes type of guy!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (22/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> @n0ugh7_zw at what wattage does the 11.1nominal stop pushing constant power and start pulsing?
> 
> im curious if there are any amp limits or a maximum voltage limits



Won't pulse.... but you'll have a whopping 2min of vape time at 300W  its ugly AF too BTW


----------



## shaunnadan (22/3/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Won't pulse.... but you'll have a whopping 2min of vape time at 300W  its ugly AF too BTW



I'm thinking qual parallel claptons !!!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (22/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> I'm thinking qual parallel claptons !!!



with like 5G copper


----------



## MorneW (22/3/16)

Meh. After the 1st lot. I'll skip

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/3/16)

Oh wow. Facepalm.


----------



## Dr Phil (22/3/16)

30mm vcmt at 180w a chilled Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (22/3/16)

Dr Phil said:


> 30mm vcmt at 180w a chilled Vape


----------



## Pixstar (22/3/16)

Dr Phil said:


> 30mm vcmt at 180w a chilled Vape


És maluco Doutor Phil!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

